# How reliable are the 300ZX's??



## P0L0 (May 5, 2004)

Hey guys,

First off, let me say I've always been a huge fan of the 300ZX's! I even like them better than the new 350Z's.  

So now, I'm thinking of picking up a used 90 - 94 300zx for a few grand as my daily driver. Ideally, I'd like a n/a 300zx, stick or auto, with less than 100k miles, and a 2+2 for some added room, but not a big deal. Since I'd be driving it Mon-Fri to work, just how reliable are they? Please share your thoughts...

Regards,
- Z


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I know my 87 300ZX Turbo has some over heating problem but I do believe I fixed it. Other than that it always has ran fine 136K miles


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They are reliable cars. The Z32 is an excellent car and it is reliable.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If the Z32 300 has had its regular maitenance performed then they are extremely reliable and an incredibly comfortable daily driver. My old girlfriend bought a new 96 2+2 with everything and that car was and still is a super car. She has never had a problem with it except when she was backing up and tapped a pole which spider webbed the paint a little. 
Even when they have been moderately neglected they come back for more. I would just recommend doing your research on the cars which you are interested in and going for it when you have found the right one for you.

Troy


----------



## beetamer (May 2, 2004)

If your going to get a 300z than I suggest going with a 91 or newer. The 90 had a bunch of problems but got fixed in the 91. Also consider a manual instead of a auto because there were a lot of recalls on it. 2+2 is less likley to give you trouble and is cheaper on insurance


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

ok guys tell me 1 things i am comfused.
there is 300Zxtt that only came in 2 seater.
then there is 300zx did that come in 2 seater. B/c i am looking to buy a 300zxtt and i saw a 300zx i think that a 2seater is that the 1 called 2+2 or what are the whole classifications of the 300zx and the 300zxtt's.


----------



## zZidawg2836Zz (Oct 3, 2003)

bull3001 said:


> ok guys tell me 1 things i am comfused.
> there is 300Zxtt that only came in 2 seater.
> then there is 300zx did that come in 2 seater. B/c i am looking to buy a 300zxtt and i saw a 300zx i think that a 2seater is that the 1 called 2+2 or what are the whole classifications of the 300zx and the 300zxtt's.



You're right about the TT's only being 2 seaters. But they also made 2 seaters that werent TT. The 2+2 simply means that it is a 4 seater. They dont come with turbos. If your getting a 300zx i suggest u get the TT. It is a lot more powerful and fun to drive. Also get a stick because they have even more hp. try to get 1 from 91-95. thats just my opinion though. I dont know if ur lookin to get a TT or just like the way they look and dont care about performance too much.


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

i found a 300zx tt the guy said 8Gs for it with 60,000 miles, and stick. How low do you think i can get him, i am not sure about the year(i forgot). should i say 5g's cash. does any1 know what i should offer him.


----------



## dragknt (Feb 9, 2004)

bull3001 said:


> i found a 300zx tt the guy said 8Gs for it with 60,000 miles, and stick. How low do you think i can get him, i am not sure about the year(i forgot). should i say 5g's cash. does any1 know what i should offer him.


The year of the car is sort of important, to figure out the price. Also, regardless of milage, if you're not a mechanic, get it checked out before you buy it so you know exactly what's wrong with it, if anything. Repairs can be expensive, so the price you should offer can vary a whole lot.


----------



## dragknt (Feb 9, 2004)

P0L0 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First off, let me say I've always been a huge fan of the 300ZX's! I even like them better than the new 350Z's.
> 
> ...



Z32 300ZX's are very reliable. I have almost 200k miles on my TT on the original motor -and- turbos. Now, turbos lasting that long is sort of rare, but as long as the car is well taken care of, and the turbos are always allowed to cool down before shutting the car off, and you don't dog it from light to light like an underdeveloped newbie with something to prove, my Z's point in case that they can last a very long time. And I can guarantee you that if you own it long enough for it to need a rebuild, you'll want to rebuild it. =)


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

Quick question no TT were 2+2's?!!? Say it aint so!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nope no TT's were made with 2+2


----------



## dragknt (Feb 9, 2004)

Mini-Skyline said:


> Quick question no TT were 2+2's?!!? Say it aint so!


In Japan, a few were. The Fairlady Z.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

dragknt said:


> In Japan, a few were. The Fairlady Z.


He is correct, most Z32 Fairlady Zs in Japan are actually TT both in the coupe and the 2+2. It is actually hard to find an N/A car over there mainly because of the taxes on displacement and cost to own the car with gas over $4/gal.. Another thing is less than 10% were manual transmission equipped over there.

A TT that hasn't been abused is getting harder to find and a car with 60k miles is really quite low for any year. I would verify that it doesn't have a salvage title and check it out by ordering a months subscription on CarFax or any other VIN check service. I say order a month because if that one doesn't work out you can check others. If it does then just do a bunch for the family and friends.
Another thing to inquire/negotiate about is the major service at 60k miles and has it been done? The price of $8k sounds reasonable if the car checks out.

I got my 90 beat up a few years ago for about $4k but then I was looking for a car with a bad engine so that I could do everything to it. Now $40k later, it is almost completely done as I get all the paint work finished up. You do it out of love for a car that is one of the best sports cars in the world.

I hope that Z deal works out for you.

Troy


----------



## uncnissan2004 (Apr 23, 2004)

i have a friend who wants to get a 300Z (93 or 94) he wants to know if he should get a standard or an auto (note: he lives in the city and he isn't going to modify it.) so. i was going to find out. i told him if he doesn't want to mess with learning to drive it and driving a standard in the stop-n-go traffic around here, also he isn't going to be modifying it i told him to get a auto) ---he's looking for a new car, he asked what i would get, and i told him a nissan, he said he was looking at 300z's..told him good choice!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I prefer manual. Not as much to screw up in the tranny


----------



## dragknt (Feb 9, 2004)

uncnissan2004 said:


> i have a friend who wants to get a 300Z (93 or 94) he wants to know if he should get a standard or an auto (note: he lives in the city and he isn't going to modify it.) so. i was going to find out. i told him if he doesn't want to mess with learning to drive it and driving a standard in the stop-n-go traffic around here, also he isn't going to be modifying it i told him to get a auto) ---he's looking for a new car, he asked what i would get, and i told him a nissan, he said he was looking at 300z's..told him good choice!


If it's a daily driver and he's not modifying it, then it's all about preference and comfort. There isn't a 'right' transmission type for the car. If he doesn't know how to drive 5-speed, then it depends on wether he wants to learn on a high-hp car or not. Clutches are expensive. =)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I prefer manual. Not as much to screw up in the tranny


And they use the Pathfinder truck tranny , so it's easy to replace if it does.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> And they use the Pathfinder truck tranny , so it's easy to replace if it does.


Where did you hear or see that?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Where did you hear or see that?


Now you got me thinking. It was a pretty reliable source , another Z site , but I forget which one and where.


----------



## OnlyOneDR (Dec 20, 2003)

*Pathy transmission*

It is similar to the pathfinder/hb truck transmission, but will not swap. The bellhousing bolt pattern is the same. The clutch fork pivot is different on the Z, and the shifter mechanism is different. The ratios are also different. A cool upgrade to the trucks is to buy a TT clutch with the tighter pressure plate when the clutch goes on the truck. It's less expensive than the centerforce.


----------

